# HELP!!! with a suppressed/silenced PX4 Storm .45 ACP



## TunaSalad (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Guys I'm kinda new to this and I could use some help.

I've had my *Beretta PX4 Storm .45 ACP* for around a year now. I love this pistol, but I would love to shoot this more without going to the range. I live out in the country in Texas, where it is completely legal to shoot your firearms. I don't always have my hearing protection with me when I drive around on my ranch, so this led me to inquire about purchasing a suppressor/silencer. I've already had a trust set up so I know I can legally purchase one. I started researching to find the best suppressor/silencer for my gun, but as I read more and more about them, I started having more questions than answers. I already purchased an additional barrell for my gun. I'm going to send that barrel out to be smithed in order to have threads added to the barrel. That way all I have to do is switch barrels if I want to shoot loud or not. What loses me is that the barrel rotates, which could be a problem for having suppressor/silencer attached. So here are my questions?

1. What is the top of the line suppressor/silencer for my pistol that I can buy?
2. Since the barrel rotates when fired, to keep the suppressor/silencer firmly attached, should I have the threads on my barrel reverse threaded?
3. Does anyone know a reputable place that i can send my barrel to in order to have threads put on?

THANKS


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

um, just wondering if you have heard of the NFA and have an idea of the federal hoops and taxes that you will have to jump thru to get a suppressor, IF they are legal at your state and local level


----------



## TunaSalad (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm fully aware...and they are completely legal where I live with the correct documentation, stamps and taxes.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Actually suppressed weapons are illegal by Texas law but................if you have your stamp from the Feds, and/or other documents, it is a "defense" to prosecution and you will most likely not be hassled if checked and you're not doing something stupid or otherwise illegal. I'm not a lawyer but this is my understanding from an attorney.

Edit to add: I have several friends that have suppressed weapons, short barrel rifles, and one that has a full-auto weapon. All have trusts, tax stamps, etc. More than one has been checked by local law enforcement usually when shooting full auto at the ranch. None have been charged, ticketed, hassled, or otherwise treated negatively. God Bless Texas!


----------



## TunaSalad (Jan 27, 2012)

Believe me, I got legal advice and went through all the right channels so I can legally have a suppressor/silencer. I do not mess around when it comes to the law.


----------



## TunaSalad (Jan 27, 2012)

So no one has answers? Should I just call around?


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

quick question, observation...

if you frequently do not carry earplugs (would fit in pocket or glove box) or hearing protection, glove box or back seat. how is it going to be more convienant to carry a spare pistol barrel and silencer?


----------



## TunaSalad (Jan 27, 2012)

Please, no more questions or comments that have nothing to do with my questions. I'm not stupid. I want to buy a suppressor for my pistol...bottom line. It's completely legal through the correct channels and with the paperwork I already have. I joined this forum because I was led to believe that I would get real, coherent answers.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

wasnt trying to push your buttons, just trying to keep you out of "club fed"

there is a suppressor oriented forum at silencertalk.com that might be better able to answer your questions, not that i want you to go away, just that they may be better able to help you


----------



## TunaSalad (Jan 27, 2012)

It seemed like everyone was missing the point on purpose, but I truly appreciate you giving me advise. At least now I have a place to start. I will definitely check that forum out.

THANKS!!!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

TunaSalad said:


> It seemed like everyone was missing the point on purpose, but I truly appreciate you giving me advise. At least now I have a place to start. I will definitely check that forum out.
> 
> THANKS!!!


actually 99% of the people posting about suppressors on any forum i have ever seen are ignorant of the laws and are only interested in the "oh wow!" factor. so when you posted looking for info about the best suppressors , it would be logical to assume that you too did not do your homework....

altho it is beyond me that you would do all your research and have the paperwork squared away and go thru all the channels and still not know the basics about what type pf suppressor, where to buy one, how to thread the barrel etc etc etc.... looks like basic questions by someone who might need more guidance than they know

so while you think we intentionally missed the point, i think we were trying to go above and beyond.

good luck


----------



## TunaSalad (Jan 27, 2012)

Not at all i got a trust set up so when i decided on which one i wanted, i could do it right away legally without any length of time or hassle...besides the waiting period after actually purchasing the suppressor. And I've already researched what I think my be the best choices for me to purchase. I just wanted to see if anyone spoke highly of a certain brand that I didn't already know about. And I never said I didn't know where to buy a suppressor. I asked if someone knew a reputable place where i could have the threads added to the end of my spare barrel. Maybe you were trying to help, but I'm not sure anyone else was. But no problem, hopefully I can get some answers on the forum you recommended.


----------

